# New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed one



## Crims (Apr 30, 2008)

Greetings, new member here, I have been posting over at RMCA for a while so I thought i'd expand my horizons and venture out to other forums. 

First rat I would like to introduce is perhaps the most loving rat of my colony. She is a free ranger that is litter trained and hasn't spent a night in a cage for over a month now. Meme is no longer a pet, she is a fully integrated 4 legged family member. And i'll show you why.
############################
Forgot perhaps the best one (though not the best quality).








############################








































































































































She also has a dark side 

I woke up one morning to find this between my legs.









and yet again with a smaller one









MeMe brings so much joy to my girlfriends and I's life. Everyday she does something new that makes me love her even more.

Here are some exclusives I havent shown anywhere else 













































I hope you enjoy MeMe as much as we do...


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

That is awesome! I hope my ratties are like that. Even one and I'd be thrilled, lol. What sweet pics! I think I'd lose my mind if I found a dead snake in my bed though!!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

wow what an adorable series of pics! i love the rat-kitten ying-yang the rat-kitten ball right after. pretty sweet. i think it's true for most species that if they become acclimated to each other at a young age, then most are very tolerant of other species, it's cool that you got those kittens to be so friendly, hopefully they will carry traits like that for life. 

click!:


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

that is toooo cute


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

Those pics are lovely  I was just wondering how you cope with her being able to roam your house. I would love to do the same but my partner does'nt like them so they are only allowed out in one room when im there. And even then they manage to chew through everything. Does MeMe do the same or have you managed to train her?


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

Oh my god, she is the cutest thing I have ever seen! I'm amazed at how peaceful she seems to be with the cats. She sounds like a one of a kind rat!


----------



## Crims (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*



tinyspook said:


> Those pics are lovely  I was just wondering how you cope with her being able to roam your house. I would love to do the same but my partner does'nt like them so they are only allowed out in one room when im there. And even then they manage to chew through everything. Does MeMe do the same or have you managed to train her?


Having a free ranger ended up being just a little worse then having a baby in the house. We spent the first few months running to home depot at least once once a week and having to change our life style. We went through a few rca cables, about 4 sets of computer speakers (luckily we don't care about the pure acoustic experience and just had el cheapos) and a host of different wires around the house before we got things MeMe proof. Like our living room arrangement isn't the best layout we want, but it is now impossible for MeMe to get at wires (and doesn't look bad just not what we originally liked the layout to be).

Litter training happened on accident. Before she was a pure free ranger, we would let her out for a few hours and started noticing that there was these little pellets in the kitty litter. She still has some accidents but she is very predictable were she drops them so we just do our rounds every day with a wireless rechargeable dirt devil and everything is good. We already did bi-weekly quick shampooing of other vital clothed or rug areas so scent has never been an issue. Phones in the house are all wireless now for very good reason. We now have the habit of laying remote controls for TVs and stuff upside down so she can't get at the keys. We had to make here a hording box in the hallway so she can stash things in a safe place.

In the end it just took a lot of patience and watching her. Then she became a full time free ranger. Now we only have to replace plants every few weeks because she loves shredding them 

Some of the joys of free rangers. 

Waking up in the middle of the night with a rat licking your lips (kind of gross but its so **** cute). 

One time i was laying on the couch taking a nap while i was watching TV. I woke up staring directly at these black little eyes with her tonque almost half way up my nasal cavity searching for my gooey center.

The best thing I must say about free ranging. When MeMe wants our attention, or crawls up on my shoulder to sleep. We don't have to wonder if she wants our attention to 'get out' or just for treats. She wants to be with us, and she has the option of running anywhere in the house but she decides she wants on my shoulder and lay there gives me a warm fuzzy feeling every single time.

And MeMe has proven to a loyal pet and family member. She found the doggy door. We never liked that idea but before we actually knew she was using it, she was going to a wood pile next to the house and bringing in snakes. She could have just ran and never seen her again. Instead she was just wanting to explore and knew were home was (though the doggy door is a bit more harder for her to get to now, we don't want some wild animal getting her).


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

Wow, I wish I could trust my rats that well. Lucky you!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

Awww Crims such a sweet adorable story!!  Your little rattie sounds like a complete angel. So do you have like twenty thousand kittens? Do you worry at all for when they get bigger?

I think cats are cute but they're too sneaky for me, haha. I'd be following them around everywhere making sure they didn't hurt my baby!


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

OMG! That is so adorable! I've always wanted a free ranging rat however I do not own a house I live in the bush in a small room for now until we can start building one^_^ Is there any chance you could chuck pics up of how you ratty proofed your home? Or if you don't want to show your home that is cool, I respect privacy^_^ Great post^_^


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

omg haha know its sick but i loved that snake pic haha shes saying 'this is for all the ratties in the world who were made food' bless her shes cute and the kitten pics are awesome


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

Well I have so much admiration for you. I would not have the time or patience to go though all that. You have a veryy lucky rat. Mine will just have to make do with their rat-room as we like to call it! 
Keep posting pics of Meme, she is so cute


----------



## RubyRedSlippers (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics).*

You have to send those pictures into Ellen (DeGeneres) She always shows different species loving on each other. I am pretty sure she would show those on her show! I always look for a rat, but she hasn't had one yet


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed*

Awwww, those pictures are amazing!!


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed*

Wait, where did the snake come from? ahhahaha


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed*

I think I'm going to explode of cuteness overload! How could anyone think rats are filthy, vicious animals? They won't be able to say that when they see MeMe <3


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed*

HOLY CRAP WERE THEY EATINGT THAT SNAKE!?!?!?!?!!?!? IM SORRY BUT UH HU EUEUEUE I DONT HAVE A WORD FOR IT LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: New Member Introducing MeMe (tons of pics). upd - missed*



totoro said:


> Wait, where did the snake come from? ahhahaha


LOL 

Thats what I was thinking! If snakes can get in, isn't there a chance she can get out?

Otherwise I loved your pictures! I second the thought of sending those to Ellen!


----------

